# 80 degrees??



## fozziethebetta (Jul 4, 2011)

Is 80 degrees to hot for my betta 2.5gallon aquarium? I purchased a heater because the water was only 74/75...now it is staying at 80 and I cannot adjust my heater temp. It is one that is set at 78.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's fine. Perfect actually. Bettas are tropical fish and require tropical temps to stay healthy. My fish are kept at 80 when indoors but since they're outside now they expierence temps of 90F+ down to 40F at night.


----------



## BettaFins (Jun 10, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> My fish are kept at 80 when indoors but since they're outside now they expierence temps of 90F+ down to 40F at night.


Interesting point. Advice (perhaps even good advice) is always given to keep a betta's temp quite stable, but that's not what they would experience in their natural environment.


----------



## SchBetta5123 (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a very good temp for them. 
I keep all of my tanks at 80*F and all my Betta's are thriving in it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BettaFins said:


> Interesting point. Advice (perhaps even good advice) is always given to keep a betta's temp quite stable, but that's not what they would experience in their natural environment.


 Ya even in Thailand bettas are kept outdoors where temps are constantly changing. As long as the temperature change is done slowly they'll be fine. It's not like one minuet it's 95F and then BAM down to 45F. My fish would die if that were the case. But since it's a smooth transition my fish do great.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How is your Betta acting to the water temp...any change in behavior.....

So true....the slow, gradual temp changes are generally tolerated by a healthy Betta and not only do you have those gradual day and night changes but you also can have different temp in the tank itself in different areas/level-especially unfiltered tanks...top-bottom-far corner away from the heater, under things especially live plants...a healthy Betta can tolerate this generally without problems....but that sick, stressed, compromised Betta might have a problem and sudden big temp swings over 20-30 degree can stress even a healthy Betta and could send a sick one over the edge.......

This year in my outside spawns- my water temp has gone way over 100F and are tolerating it fine and reproducing like rabbits.....lol.....but-it also cools down some as the sun goes down....I don't really like to compare too much with native habitat with some things..... but only because we are talking about different volumes of water....no matter how big our tank- it just doesn't compare and the Bettas we keep are domesticated or man made in regards to finnage.......

Personally, I like to keep my water temp in the low range of normal...in the 75-76F range...and 80F is fine-but you also have to watch the Betta...each Betta can be different in their tolerance to water temp for varied reasons......


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> How is your Betta acting to the water temp...any change in behavior.....
> 
> So true....the slow, gradual temp changes are generally tolerated by a healthy Betta and not only do you have those gradual day and night changes but you also can have different temp in the tank itself in different areas/level-especially unfiltered tanks...top-bottom-far corner away from the heater, under things especially live plants...a healthy Betta can tolerate this generally without problems....but that sick, stressed, compromised Betta might have a problem and sudden big temp swings over 20-30 degree can stress even a healthy Betta and could send a sick one over the edge.......
> 
> ...


 I'm taking advantage of that haha. I've had one male spawn with his sisters but with no success so I threw him in a 10 gallon and I'll spawn him every few weeks with his breedable sisters haha.


----------

